# Install an old bacula version



## pauloperes (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello,

I just installed FreeBSD 11, but I need install an old Bacula client/CLI (5.6.2), how I install this one?

Tks,

Paulo


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't think there is an official way to add old ports/packages.

I have done this in a contorted way with older version FreeBSD installer and its ports tree.
Bacula version you are looking for was not a FreeBSD release version.
sysutils/bacula-client


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2018)

The version of Bacula in the ports tree jumped from 5.2.12 to 7.0.4. The 5.6.2 version was never available in the ports tree. 

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/sysutils/bacula-server/Makefile?r1=361219&r2=364313

Why do you need an old version? And why this version in particular?


----------



## pauloperes (Jan 16, 2018)

SirDice said:


> The version of Bacula in the ports tree jumped from 5.2.12 to 7.0.4. The 5.6.2 version was never available in the ports tree.
> 
> https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/sysutils/bacula-server/Makefile?r1=361219&r2=364313
> 
> Why do you need an old version? And why this version in particular?




SirDice,

Because the version bacula-storage is 5.6.2.

Today I tested the the last version for bacula-client on Freebsd 11 and not worked. Following error:


```
2018-01-16 14svuxpbkpap01.mgmt.gvt.net.br- JobId 67807: Start Backup JobId 67807, Job=svuxplogap01.2018-01-16_14.27.52_56
2018-01-16 14svuxpbkpap01.mgmt.gvt.net.br- JobId 67807: Using Device "FileStorage"
2018-01-16 14svuxpbkpap01.mgmt.gvt.net.br-fd JobId 67807: Fatal error: Authorization key rejected by Storage daemon.
For help, please see http://www.bacula.org/rel-manual/en/problems/Bacula_Frequently_Asked_Que.html
2018-01-16 14svuxpbkpap01.mgmt.gvt.net.br- JobId 67807: Fatal error: Bad response to Storage command: wanted 2000 OK storage
, got 2902 Bad storage


2018-01-16 14svuxpbkpap01.mgmt.gvt.net.br- JobId 67807: Error: Bacula svuxpbkpap01.mgmt.gvt.net.br- 5.2.12 (12Sep12):
  Build OS:               x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu redhat Enterprise release
  JobId:                  67807
  Job:                    svuxplogap01.2018-01-16_14.27.52_56
  Backup Level:           Full
  Client:                 "svuxplogap01-fd" 7.4.7 (16Mar17) amd64-portbld-freebsd11.1,freebsd,11.1-RELEASE-p6
  FileSet:                "Setsvuxplogap01" 2018-01-16 14:27:52
  Pool:                   "Default" (From Job resource)
  Catalog:                "MyCatalog" (From Client resource)
  Storage:                "File" (From Job resource)
  Scheduled time:         16-Jan-2018 14:27:48
  Start time:             16-Jan-2018 14:27:54
  End time:               16-Jan-2018 14:28:05
  Elapsed time:           11 secs
  Priority:               10
  FD Files Written:       0
  SD Files Written:       0
  FD Bytes Written:       0 (0 B)
  SD Bytes Written:       0 (0 B)
  Rate:                   0.0 KB/s
  Software Compression:   None
  VSS:                    no
  Encryption:             no
  Accurate:               no
  Volume name(s):       
  Volume Session Id:      1263
  Volume Session Time:    1515149181
  Last Volume Bytes:      18,025,143,610 (18.02 GB)
  Non-fatal FD errors:    2
  SD Errors:              0
  FD termination status:  Error
  SD termination status:  Waiting on FD
  Termination:            *** Backup Error ***
```


----------

